# Bringing Pets to New Zealand



## Kim T (Apr 15, 2019)

Hi, anyone of you have imported your dogs and cats to New Zealand following your migration to NZ? 
Would like to know how would they scrutinize the breed of the dogs if they are banned breed. Would the authority perform a breed DNA test when the dogs are quarantined? This is because I do not know the actual breed of my dogs. We adopted them and the vets are unsure of their breeds. If that's the case, how do we declare that our dogs are not under the banned dog list? 
Having read through the rules and regulations, they did not specify at any stage that they will identify/determine the breed of the dogs and if the dogs are allowed into the country.
Anyone here can help me out here? Thank you very much.


----------

